# Migrer mes mails de «Outlook 2011» vers Mail (Apple)



## astoury (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Jai un Mac Pro (mac OS X 10.6.8) et jusqu'à présent jutilise « Outlook :mac2011 » comme client courrier.
Maintenant je souhaite utiliser Mail.

Ma question : *Comment transférer tous mes dossiers de mails contenu dans « Outlook :mac2011 » vers Mail ?*

Merci davance pour votre réponse.
Jean-François


----------



## Aliboron (4 Octobre 2011)

astoury a dit:


> Comment transférer tous mes dossiers de mails contenu dans Outlook 2011 vers Mail ?


Comme d'habitude, ça va dépendre du type de compte. S'il s'agit de comptes IMAP, il n'y a rien à faire de particulier, tout est en ligne (ou peut y être mis).

S'il s'agit de comptes POP, tu fais glisser les dossiers depuis la partie gauche de la fenêtre d'Outlook vers le bureau, ce qui te crée autant d'archives MBOX que, normalement, Mail devrait savoir importer...


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Ceci dit, dans ce fil, il est question de courrier électronique, de logiciels de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## astoury (4 Octobre 2011)

merci Aliboron

Cela marche avec les dossiers de mail mais ...
cela ne marche pas avec les dossiers de dossiers de mails (et oui, j'ai beaucoup de mails organisés dans outlook2011)

cela voudra dire qu'il faudra que je fasse la manip autant de fois que j'ai de dossiers, c'est a dire plusieurs centaine de fois.

oulook2011 exporte (pour les mails) toute la base sous forme .olm un format pour mac mais crée par outlook2011.

En fait, et en résumé, je souhaite ne plus utilser outlook.
Pour les calendrier et les  adresses, les synchro sont automatiques avec "mail" et "carnet d'adresses", Il me reste simplement a trouver la façon d'exporter mes données mail d'outlokk

si tu as une solution
jean-françois


----------



## Aliboron (4 Octobre 2011)

astoury a dit:


> cela ne marche pas avec les dossiers de dossiers de mails (et oui, j'ai beaucoup de mails organisés dans outlook2011)


Oui, le format MBOX ne prévoit pas de hiérarchie ou de dossiers, il ne stocke que des messages.



astoury a dit:


> cela voudra dire qu'il faudra que je fasse la manip autant de fois que j'ai de dossiers, c'est a dire plusieurs centaine de fois.


Exactement. Sinon, il faut demander à Apple de développer un outil d'import, mais ça peut prendre un certain temps...


----------



## tete2noeud (12 Septembre 2012)

De mon côté quand je glisse un dossier de mails (de Outlook 2011) vers le bureau, il me créée un fichier ".mbox".

Si je l'importe dans Mail (mac) j'ai un gros problème d'affichage sur les emails HTML (emailings, signatures mails...)

Exemple d'une newsletter Fotolia, où j'obtiens ceci à la place du message HTML :


```
je
X-Spam-Check: DONE|U 0.5/N

http://static.fotolia.com/pics/newsletter/common/2012-09-11/bg-left.jpg" width="18" height="567" border="0"></td>
                       <td valign="top">
                       <!-- content -->
                       <table width="601" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" border-collapse="0" align="center">
                           <tr>
                               <td width="19" valign="top"><img src="http://static.fotolia.com/pics/newsletter/common/2012-09-11/o.gif" width="19" height="19" border="0"></td>
                               <td width="525" style="font-size:12px; font-family:arial; color:#666; text-align: justify;" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">
                              <p style="color:#159f16; font-size:15px; font-weight: bold; text-align:center;"><font color="#159f16">Concours " Ten by Fotolia " : serez-vous le 11ème artiste ?</font></p>
                               <h2 style="font-size:14px; font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color:#333333; font-weight:bold; margin:0; text-align:left;"><font color="#333333">Vous avez aimé la <a href="http://trc.emv2.com/HS?a=ENX7CrnOlFIQ8SA9MKLm9P3nGHxKCUh_AvcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_HxHDQDFLc" target="_blank" style="color:#296c91; text-decoration:none;"><font color="#333333">Collection Ten de Fotolia</font></a> ?</font></h2>
                               <br />
                               <br /><a href="http://trc.emv2.com/HS?a=ENX7CrnOlFIQ8SA9MKLm9P3nGHxKCUh_AvcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_HxHDQDFLc" target="_blank" style="color:#296c91; text-decoration:none;"><font color="#296c91">Ten</font></a>, c'est une collection de 10 artistes qui vous ont offert 10 PSD gratuits sur 10 thèmes différents durant l'année. 10 stars internationales du graphisme qui ont partagé avec vous leur technique et leur passion pour l'image et le design, en vous offrant chaque mois leur création et leurs savoir-faire. (...)
```

Est-ce également arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre ? Si je glisse juste un email de Outlook vers le bureau, j'obtiens un fichier ".eml" qui s'affichera de la même manière...


----------



## pcnum (4 Février 2015)

Intéressant comme sujet

Comment migrer ses comptes email de Outlook 2011 pour mac vers *Mail *Yosemite
sans devoir tout reconfigurer (login, mot de passe, ssl...)

Existe t'il une application qui permet de le faire ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2015)

on l'a déjà dit plusieurs fois , et c'est encore rappelé en 2011 au dessus la maniere simple c'est l'imap

quant à configurer un compte ca prend quelques secondes
le temps d'entrer les infos ET de verifier que la config semi automatisée ne se gourre pas sur des petits  détails (courant)


----------



## pcnum (4 Février 2015)

> quant à configurer un compte ca prend quelques secondes



L'avantage d'avoir un logiciel de messagerie c'est de ne pas utiliser qu'un seul compte, mais plusieurs 
avec des logins, des mots de passes différents et des configurations différentes avec ou sans SSL qu'il ne faut pas oublier
C'est pourquoi je demandais s'il existait une application qui reprend la configuration de l'ensemble des boites pour les implanter dans Mail


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2015)

et si ce logiciel existe , il a de fort chances de se planter
rien ne vaut le réglage  verifié par utilisateur et imap et ou import


----------

